# Maximum amount of protein



## Livebig14 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone.  I was wondering what the MAXIMUM amount of protein you should eat per day is.  I weigh about 170 pounds and I've always heard 2 grams per pound of bodyweight so I usually shoot for 400 when bulking.  What is the most I should eat during a bulking phase without overdoing it?  I can do up to 500 but its extremely difficult to get that much down and keep my carbs up as well.  thanks


----------



## Marat (Mar 14, 2011)

There isn't any additional benefit after about 1.5-2.0ish grams per pound of lean body mass. I think the figures can be even lower than that -- you can probably bulk just fine at around 1-1.5g/lb lbm and therefore due fine with half the protein that you are taking in now.

Regarding an upper limit, I think Built mentioned something within the last few months. Search around. Practically speaking, there isn't much need to be consuming anything near whatever the recommended upper limit is anyways.


----------



## Built (Mar 14, 2011)

Marat's right of course - and here's the link to that thread, starting with the safe upper limit discussion: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...-amount-daily-protein-intake.html#post2122193


----------



## AlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

dont take more than 2grams if you dont take any hormones cause it will heart your kidney


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2011)

Most people in the western world vastly over estimate their protein requirements. I'd say anything over 0.7g/lb is probably un-necessary, even for people who train hard. If you're looking to bulk pay more attention to carbs and good fats, and shoot for 1g/lb protein just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2011)

AlanK said:


> dont take more than 2grams if you dont take any hormones cause it will heart your kidney


This is false. 



Gazhole said:


> Most people in the western world vastly over estimate their protein requirements. I'd say anything over 0.7g/lb is probably un-necessary, even for people who train hard. If you're looking to bulk pay more attention to carbs and good fats, and shoot for 1g/lb protein just to be on the safe side.



While physiologically correct, there is a very good reason to crank up protein: stimulation of leptin and especially suppression of ghrelin, the hunger hormone. Leptin is best stimulated by carbohydrate, then protein, then fat. Ghrelin is best suppressed by protein, then fat, then carbohydrate. In fact, carbohydrate can lead to ghrelin rebound - where hunger goes as high or higher than it was a few hours earlier following a carbohydrate-rich meal. 

While bulking, appetite control for most is less of a concern, and remaining nitrogen-positive is of little concern with protein at or higher than 1g/lb lean mass (I believe Gazhole's recommendation is per pound bodyweight). While dieting, higher protein intake not only helps suppress appetite, but also protects lean mass.


----------



## alan84 (Mar 16, 2011)

So what should we shoot for?! 1, 1-5 or 2g per lbs??!


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2011)

Goal?


----------



## alan84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Priming for a cycle, basically cutting.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

During cutting I actually like to up my protein some since i lower my carbs and fats..

Kind of reverse on a bulk since your consuming more fats/carbs which are protein sparing, you dont have any need for insanely high amounts of protein.

For me im about 200, so dieting now im around 260g protein daily. I like to keep it around 1.25g per lb/bw . Unless your on gear you wont get much out of amounts like 2g per lb/bw.


----------



## alan84 (Mar 16, 2011)

I see, I go by 1.5 g per lbs/bw. So I'm 203 and consume around 300 grams of protein daily , is that too much?!


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2011)

Probably not. What's your lean mass btw?


----------



## alan84 (Mar 16, 2011)

203 lbs and 17 % BF, that would make lbm around 180ish I think, if not mistaken tho


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2011)

You're fine. Don't be afraid to push it up to 350+ if you run into problems controlling appetite. It really helps.


----------



## alan84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks built, I go over 300g of protein  everyday. Thanks to tuna, chicken breast, eggs( white and whole), cottage cheese and Greek yogurt.lol


----------

